# Are You Saving Sex For Marriage?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

I am due to the fact that I am a Christian.

Are you?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

No, when I get a gf I expect we will be having sex.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you live in Kansas or something?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No, I can't imagine making a huge commitment with someone and then finding out you're not sexually compatible at all. That would be a disappointment.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Nope. I don't see any point in it.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

With SA, seems like I have no choice, kinda helps that I'm Christian so it works out. lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

a little late for that ..


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

No one waits for marriage anymore.

If you wait until you're married, it's too late. - According to other people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is no such thing as "sexual compatibility". Anything close to that can be discussed before you have sex.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

little toaster said:


> No one waits for marriage anymore.
> 
> If you wait until you're married, it's too late. - According to other people.


What if they're wrong?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No, and I'm a Christian (I'm not really a hardcore Christian, I just believe in my own things but I was christened so I guess that's what I am anyway). I just don't see any point in it. Adultery happens so often now in marriages and it's hard to believe that it's a "sacred" thing. Sex isn't the most important thing in the world but it does help to keep a relationship going and I can't imagine going that long and only saving it for the wedding night, when you might find out that you have no chemistry together.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah, probably not. I don't even want to get married as it seems a financial hassle and has lost much of its symbolic meaning over the centuries.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Before i had sex i only had the idea there was just 'being good at sex or being bad at sex.' 
But there is such thing as sexual compatibility and it is important to me and my gf. However i think you can explore your compatibility without intercourse. So I haven't saved myself for marriage.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> There is no such thing as "sexual compatibility". Anything close to that can be discussed before you have sex.


I think it 'exists' if you believe in it. We each have different psychological needs for sex too. So if you find someone that doesn't believe in it and you don't then hurrah!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. My body is a temple and I must respect it by saving myself for the one person I can truly love enough to be married to in the house of our lord and savior, Jesus Christ.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Too late for that lol, and I am Christian. I would wait if I met a girl who wanted to though. No probs.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope.
And I think this question has more to do with being from a very conservative culture than religion.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

No. And I often wonder how Christians pick which rules to follow and which to not.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I don't give virginity any meaning and try to treat it as if it's not even a thing. I don't really care when or how it happens.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> There is no such thing as "sexual compatibility". Anything close to that can be discussed before you have sex.


How would you know?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> How would you know?


Because it can be discussed prior to marriage. A couple is two different people whether they like it or not.

"I divorced him because the sex was bad". Puhleeze! Sexual compatibility? Where is the communication.

"Honey, I'd appreciate it if you helped me before you roll over..." :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ The trouble is that you don't know what you want sexually until you actually get some experience.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

missamanda said:


> No. And I often wonder how Christians pick which rules to follow and which to not.


That's not a rule anywhere I've ever read. I believe it is somewhat suggested in Corinthians to prevent sexual immorality. But I imagine sexual immorality is open for interpretation. I consider that to be those who sleep with a lot of people without knowing them well or at all.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Too late lol. And I'm not religious.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Well... we tried at least.

Didn't end up happening. Lost it two weeks before we got married.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Kinda late to be thinking about that now too, I suppose...


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No, and not religious.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

do whatever feels right. a poll shouldn't change how you feel about the subject. same as a book or a religion shouldn't change what you truly feel is right for you either.

who invented this thing called marriage anyway?... it isn't for everyone and certainly not for me.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was brought up Catholic. I'm not very religious now. I don't plan on saving myself for marriage.


----------



## Beatngu (Apr 22, 2013)

Doin an excellent job so far...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

No


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe for the right person.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

there is a 95% chance that i will never get married cause im not really big on the concept of marriage... so it would make sense for me to wait for something that i dont really want to do


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yes. My body is a temple and I must respect it by saving myself for the one person I can truly love enough to be married to in the house of our lord and savior, Jesus Christ.


^this


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

To Christians that aren't? Fornication = any sex outside of marriage. There is no way around that. It is not "open for interpretation." The marriage bed shouldn't be defiled. It is also clearly beneficial to society if everyone thought this way. No illegitimate children, less broken homes and relationships, stronger families. Now if you are not a Christian and never intend to be, thats sad in my opinion, but if thats the case, live it up as much as you can.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No and not religious. Marriage doesn't matter much to me, I'd only get married for the legal benefits. I'd just like to have a lifelong partner.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm a virgin and no female will have me now, so - _No and I'm not religious_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol @ no and christian.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Natey said:


> The marriage bed shouldn't be defiled.


So buy a new bed :stu

The bible says a lot of things. Which things you find important says something about your faith, but not about Christianity as a whole.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

arnie said:


> ^^ The trouble is that you don't know what you want sexually until you actually get some experience.


Haven't you heard? MM75 is an expert on relationships and sex as a result of his vast experience.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

No, because marriage is a sham.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Natey said:


> To Christians that aren't? Fornication = any sex outside of marriage. There is no way around that. It is not "open for interpretation." The marriage bed shouldn't be defiled. It is also clearly beneficial to society if everyone thought this way. No illegitimate children, less broken homes and relationships, stronger families. Now if you are not a Christian and never intend to be, thats sad in my opinion, but if thats the case, live it up as much as you can.


you're sad in my opinion.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Milco said:


> So buy a new bed :stu


 XD


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Natey said:


> To Christians that aren't? Fornication = any sex outside of marriage. There is no way around that. It is not "open for interpretation." The marriage bed shouldn't be defiled. It is also clearly beneficial to society if everyone thought this way. No illegitimate children, less broken homes and relationships, stronger families. Now if you are not a Christian and never intend to be, thats sad in my opinion, but if thats the case, live it up as much as you can.


Thank god I'm not religious


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I won't any of the two above mentioned, it looks like that.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

mightypillow said:


> No, because marriage is a sham.


This


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Milco said:


> So buy a new bed :stu
> 
> The bible says a lot of things. Which things you find important says something about your faith, but not about Christianity as a whole.


He likes to cherry pick which verses and rules to obey because that is what being hypocritical and self righteous is all about  It makes him feel morally superior to everyone else, thereby lifting his otherwise pathetically low self-esteem.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think I have a choice.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Probably. I think we would, at least, have to be engaged. I'm agnostic.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's ok guys, butt sex is not off limits !


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't care about having sex before marriage. But I think the only way I will EVER GET sex is from marriage. Because I am just too much of a loser to get sex otherwise.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Noca said:


> He likes to cherry pick which verses and rules to obey because that is what being hypocritical and self righteous is all about  It makes him feel morally superior to everyone else, thereby lifting his otherwise pathetically low self-esteem.


I don't feel morally superior to anyone, infact if you ask me, I am the wretchedest of them all. Next point.

The Bible clearly states certain things. If you are a Christian you believe in the Bible. Therefore you agree with the principles with the Bible, which CLEARLY forbids per-marital sex. I am not cherry picking and I am actually living out my faith. Which, you would think with so many hypocritical Christians out there, would be refreshing to some people. Obviously not. I understand the concept between moral relativity and moral absolutes. There are things that are right and wrong for everyone, yet in this postmodern age most people can not grasp this concept.

The vitriol that is hurled my way constantly for standing up for the principles of the Bible is proof I am actually following them. The doctrine of the Bible is not a favorable one, it holds people accountable. The proof is how so many Godly people in the Bible were persecuted/killed for their refusal to conform to the ways of this world.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> lol @ no and christian.


I thought there were more religions against premarital sex, not just Christianity.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im saving it for nothing


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Natey said:


> I don't feel morally superior to anyone, infact if you ask me, I am the wretchedest of them all. Next point.
> 
> The Bible clearly states certain things. If you are a Christian you believe in the Bible. Therefore you agree with the principles with the Bible, which CLEARLY forbids per-marital sex. I am not cherry picking and I am actually living out my faith. Which, you would think with so many hypocritical Christians out there, would be refreshing to some people. Obviously not. I understand the concept between moral relativity and moral absolutes. There are things that are right and wrong for everyone, yet in this postmodern age most people can not grasp this concept.
> 
> The vitriol that is hurled my way constantly for standing up for the principles of the Bible is proof I am actually following them. The doctrine of the Bible is not a favorable one, it holds people accountable. The proof is how so many Godly people in the Bible were persecuted/killed for their refusal to conform to the ways of this world.


I'm not referring to this rule which you choose to follow, but the many rules that you either consciously or subconsciously deem inconvenient for your life that you ignore as a result.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

scooby said:


> I thought there were more religions against premarital sex, not just Christianity.


Yes but it seems the Christian faith is more hypocritical than the others.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Yes but it seems the Christian faith is more hypocritical than the others.


The Christian faith or the vocal minority that condemn's others for doing it?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

scooby said:


> The Christian faith or the vocal minority that condemn's others for doing it?


More how vocal they are in their beliefs and their faith as a whole and the condemning of those who practice what they deem sins, only to practice these "sins" themselves. Probably because it's the majority religion here compared to the others which we do not have shoved down our throat 24/7.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> More how vocal they are in their beliefs and their faith as a whole and the condemning of those who practice what they deem sins, only to practice these "sins" themselves. Probably because it's the majority religion here compared to the others which we do not have shoved down our throat 24/7.


If other religions that forbid premarital sex were the majority here, you'd be saying that lol @ no and X religion right? I'm just pointing out that it's unfair to laugh at the Christians that voted no and not at the other religious people who said no. You should laugh at all of them, unless their religion isn't against premarital sex of course.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> More how vocal they are in their beliefs and their faith as a whole and the condemning of those who practice what they deem sins, only to practice these "sins" themselves. Probably because it's the majority religion here compared to the others which we do not have shoved down our throat 24/7.


Wow so all Christians who oppose per-marital actually indulge in it themselves?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Natey said:


> Wow so all Christians who oppose per-marital actually indulge in it themselves?


Yes that's exactly what I said (lol). Obviously not, but enough for it to be frustrating.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Little too late


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Natey said:


> The Bible clearly states certain things. If you are a Christian you believe in the Bible. Therefore you agree with the principles with the Bible, which CLEARLY forbids per-marital sex.


There are many different branches of Christianity based on how they interpret the bible, which rules they deem important and which rules they deem unimportant.
The Scandinavian protestant Christianity has no problem with pre-marital sex really. So I guess by your argument, they aren't really Christian?
Whatever happened to God, not people, being the judge of our lives and faith? I'm pretty sure that's somewhere in the bible as well 
_Judge not, lest ye be judged_ and all that.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm having sex with as many people as possible before I get married to make sure I'm good enough at it for my partner. So far I'm only at four but I only implemented my plan a week ago so I think I'm doing okay. It is hard work. I hope my future husband appreciates it.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

No, I'm just... saving it. I'm not religious at all, but I have my own set of morals/values that feel right for me.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> lol @ no and christian.





> More how vocal they are in their beliefs and their faith as a whole and the condemning of those who practice what they deem sins, only to practice these "sins" themselves. Probably because it's the majority religion here compared to the others which we do not have shoved down our throat 24/7.


I don't think the vocal Christians (like Natey) are the ones saying no, but I've noticed we have a lot of members here who do take pride in their faith whose main interests don't seem very Christian to me... but then again, these days it just seems that the only requirement to be Christian is to believe that Jesus is God (son of God?). Everything else is open to interpretation.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> I don't think the vocal Christians (like Natey) are the ones saying no, but I've noticed we have a lot of members here who do take pride in their faith whose main interests don't seem very Christian to me... but then again, *these days it just seems that the only requirement to be Christian is to believe that Jesus is God (son of God?).* Everything else is open to interpretation.


That is the foundation of Protestantism. It's what separates it from Catholicism.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Milco said:


> There are many different branches of Christianity based on how they interpret the bible, which rules they deem important and which rules they deem unimportant.
> The Scandinavian protestant Christianity has no problem with pre-marital sex really. So I guess by your argument, they aren't really Christian?
> Whatever happened to God, not people, being the judge of our lives and faith? I'm pretty sure that's somewhere in the bible as well
> _Judge not, lest ye be judged_ and all that.


You can not botch that interpretation. The Bible is so clear. It is people trying to justify their sinful desires.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I want to save it for marriage and I'm Atheist, or when I know fully well my partner is sticking with me.

But that might end up changing when I get older. Still have never been comfortable with the idea of sex in the first place.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> There is no such thing as "sexual compatibility". Anything close to that can be discussed before you have sex.


*  My virginity mistake  *

* I took an abstinence pledge hoping it would ensure a strong marriage. Instead, it led to a quick divorce *


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> * My virginity mistake *
> 
> *I took an abstinence pledge hoping it would ensure a strong marriage. Instead, it led to a quick divorce *


One case.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I really wish that I didn't have any sexual urges or thoughts. But I suppose I have been technically saving it for my special other, considering I am pretty meticulous in my thought before I ask if someone would like to go steady with me, which hasn't happened in years. Though it doesn't take very long for me to become comfortable talking with someone.

Closest I've ever gotten was a friend of mine having dry sex with me. I cared deeply for her, which is why I allowed it to go so far, but she was high, and I had no guilty conscious to use that to my advantage, and I had already felt bad for letting it go that far. Still, that mattered to me that night was that she was okay. She has a boyfriend, now, but I look out for her.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Hahahah!! Way too late for that  and even if I was still a virgin, my answer would be no.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

No. I'm saving it for someone who wants to have sex with me. Like literally anyone who wants to have sex with me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

na.


----------



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> One case.


Actually, that's like proof by counterexample, you only really need one case.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nyeht.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

sersesat said:


> Actually, that's like proof by counterexample, you only really need one case.


I love your good mathematical knowledge 

My favorite kind of proof.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Yes and I'm a Christian.


----------

